# Maven und myEclipse



## y0dA (22. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich  nun auf Maven umgestiegen bin, bekomme ich es nich mehr hin, mein Projekt über die IDE zu deployen (myEclipse bietet so ein Feature an) - kann das jemand bestätigen oder bin ich nur zu blöd?

mfg


----------



## y0dA (23. Mrz 2007)

na denn, irgendwie werde ich hier ignoriert..


----------



## Roar (23. Mrz 2007)

y0dA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na denn, irgendwie werde ich hier ignoriert..


 http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html ???:L


----------



## y0dA (26. Mrz 2007)

mein Held!


----------



## Roar (26. Mrz 2007)

dann halt ausführlicher wenn du willst :?



			
				y0dA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachdem ich  nun auf Maven umgestiegen bin, bekomme ich es nich mehr hin, mein Projekt über die IDE zu deployen (myEclipse bietet so ein Feature an)


anscheinend benutzt du myEclipse und maven und anscheinend bietet myEclipse eine maven integration an. ich nehme an da hab ich dich richtig verstanden. 


> kann das jemand bestätigen oder bin ich nur zu blöd


 was bestätigen? dass du es nicht hinbekommst? ok, hiermit bestätigt :autsch: 



(myEclipse hat übrigens keine maven integration an bord)


----------



## y0dA (27. Mrz 2007)

Hallo und tschuldige wegen meiner blöden Anmache!

Mein Problem wie folgt:

Ursprünglich habe ich das Webprojekt nur unter myEclipse entwickelt und fertiggestellt (ohne Maven). Nun wäre es bereit für die Abnahme, jedoch möchte der Kunde nun dass wir auf Maven umstellen (beim Kunden schon passiert und ich muss das bei mir lokal auch machen für Gewährleistungsfälle).

Nun zu dem Problem mit Maven und myEclipse:

Also unter myEclipse gibt es ja die Möglichkeit zu deployen sowie den Server zu starten (= geht auch unter Eclipse) - dies funktioniert nun aber leider nicht mehr, da ja Maven die komplette Projekt-Struktur zerstört hat.

Maven benötigt ja folgende Hierarchie:
project
|
src
___main
_______java
______________...
_______resource
______________...
___test
______...
|
pom.xml

-->Hierbei liegt dann der WEB-INF Ordner auch unter src/main/webapp/WEB-INF und somit checkt das myEclipse nicht mehr, dass es sich um ein Web-Projekt handelt bzw. bin ich einfach zu unwissend wie ich das konfigurieren soll. Kann man da nicht unter myEclipse irgendwas unter "Klick" auf Projekt - myEclipse-Add Web Project Capabilities´machen? Leider bringe ich es leider nicht hin.

Dann habe ich es mit dem Eclipse Plugin "Sysdeo" probiert, wobei hier das Problem besteht, dass es Probleme gibt, da dann ja nichts "deployed" wird (in Tomcat webapps) und somit meine Pfade nicht mehr stimmen und irgendwie ist es sehr inkositent.

Also geht es mir lediglig darum dass ich dieses Projekt endlich wieder mittels myEclipse debuggen kann. Ein Maven Plugin habe ich nicht intalliert, da ich einfach in der Konsole "mvn eclipse:eclipse" eingeben muss und danach mein Projekt im myEclipse refreshen muss und dann alles aktuell habe.


----------

